
Show HN: My open source audio distortion plugin. (VST, VST3, AU) - trypwire
https://www.creativeintent.co/products/temper
======
zzo38computer
It doesn't link directly to the GitHub, although nevertheless I have a
comment, which is can be provide as a Csound plugin and LADSPA plugin? Then,
can be use in Linux too. Probably a lot of the codes could be shared between
the different version anyways

~~~
trypwire
Yea there's a link to the github with a brief blurb about open source on that
page. I'm not planning on supporting Csound or LADSPA at this time, but I'm
definitely open to pull requests!

